# Favorite Programming Language



## Arvid (May 13, 2019)

So what is your Favorite Programming Language?

For me, I definitely love Java. I am also beginning to like C.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2019)

R, which is not in the poll.


----------



## Raidiak (May 14, 2019)

Python is easier, but I like C++.





ref: xkcd: Python


----------



## real time strategist (May 14, 2019)

I mainly use c# in unity, but I am looking to experiment a bit with c++ in unreal 4.

Not related, but while TIbasic is trash, it did help me a ton with learning how to optimize my code, so I have to give it some respect (boy is it buggy as hell, though).


----------



## Pomorek (May 14, 2019)

Gotta be Python, it's the only one in which I managed to make anything remotely useful (a posing rig import script for 3D).


----------



## rekcerW (May 16, 2019)

java is beautiful, the libraries, the integration, the jvm support... it just does what it does the way it's supposed to. you can talk to something completely different and for the most part give no fucks about architecture, the jvm will handle it. if you want to get a handle on objects (no pun intended), java will ensure you do. i love it.

also, i fucking hate javascript, but it does so many things.... seriously, though, fuck js, it's a pain to write in

php sounds like it's goona kick ass when  7.whatever rolls around, i just love type enforcement. i want my objects to be of their type and nothing else. even if it's inferred as it's interpreted, that is what they are and it's stupid to keep checking to make sure that your arguments are what they're supposed to be. overriding methods and shit makes much more sense to me than having one function that has to look through a pile of possible arguments to provide errors in  every shit-circumstance. either it's good or it isn't, simple.

give variables a fucking type, interpreted or not, fucking ENFORCE TYPE  IN INTERPRETED LANGUAGES FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## Tec (May 20, 2019)

Java obviously, but if X-tend was supported in IntelliJ I would use it. I kindof also dig C# as a mature language.



rekcerW said:


> java is beautiful, the libraries, the integration, the jvm support... it just does what it does the way it's supposed to. you can talk to something completely different and for the most part give no fucks about architecture, the jvm will handle it. if you want to get a handle on objects (no pun intended), java will ensure you do. i love it.
> 
> also, i fucking hate javascript, but it does so many things.... seriously, though, fuck js, it's a pain to write in
> 
> ...


 Yes java is indeed a static typed language, but C# is like you don't need to type the type name - it can be inferred (var keyword for locals), or you can make it dynamically typed like in python (dynamic keyword).


----------



## Crimcyan (May 20, 2019)

Duolingo


----------



## Arvid (May 20, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> Duolingo


_What is your Favourite *Programming Language?
*_
*PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE!*


----------



## Tec (May 20, 2019)

I guess it is programming his language.


----------



## Crimcyan (May 20, 2019)

Arvid said:


> _What is your Favourite *Programming Language?
> *_
> *PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE!*


You reprogram the doulingo bird with your Spanish so she doesn't kill your family


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 20, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> You reprogram the doulingo bird with your Spanish so she doesn't kill your family


5 more days of practicing my Spanish and the bird will let my brother out of the gulag


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 21, 2019)

What happened to PERL?


----------



## Arvid (May 21, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> You reprogram the doulingo bird with your Spanish so she doesn't kill your family


Ah, I see now. I reprogrammed him with my English :3


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 22, 2019)

i absolutely love lua! lua is the first programming language i've ever worked with before attempting to work with c, python, and javascript!
i'm not exactly an expert, but it is fun to mess around with.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

I always sucked at programming but I did have some fun with Javascript and C.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 22, 2019)

Common Lisp and Python. I'll admit that I'm not as experienced at coding as I'd like ro be though


----------



## Arvid (May 22, 2019)

Skittlesthehusky said:


> i absolutely love lua! lua is the first programming language i've ever worked with before attempting to work with c, python, and javascript!
> i'm not exactly an expert, but it is fun to mess around with.


I'm quite interested in Lua at the moment. I am learning C so maybe if I do learn Lua, I can mix that in with a little bit of C.


----------



## Tec (May 22, 2019)

Lua requires little to no brain to learn. But if you want OOP in it... it gets somewhat confusing.

Best way to learn some is trough OpenComputers/ComputerCraft mods for mc XD. OC is more difficult-er.


----------



## Arvid (May 22, 2019)

Tec said:


> Lua requires little to no brain to learn. But if you want OOP in it... it gets somewhat confusing.
> 
> Best way to learn some is trough OpenComputers/ComputerCraft mods for mc XD. OC is more difficult-er.


I began learning a modified Version of Lua via _*ROBLOX(oof)*. _It was fun and it was what got me into Programming in the first place. But of course, it wasn't the real one. I might pick up the _Programming In Lua: Fourth Edition _Book.

For OOP, I have learned Java. I just need to brush up on things like Classes and Generics.


----------



## Tec (May 22, 2019)

Have you tried going trough lua.org manual Lua 5.3 Reference Manual - contents ? It pretty much covers most of the stuff.

As for programming in general I am willing to help. I think I wrote enough code to be of use.

Anyone here also Git gut, on Github/alternatives?


----------



## Arvid (May 22, 2019)

Tec said:


> Have you tried going trough lua.org manual Lua 5.3 Reference Manual - contents ? It pretty much covers most of the stuff.
> 
> As for programming in general I am willing to help. I think I wrote enough code to be of use.
> 
> Anyone here also Git gut, on Github/alternatives?


No, I haven't but I will check it.

I don't really need any help with Programming as I've learned a few Languages to know what I'm doing :3

I do use Github but I don't seem to contribute to any Projects(Not at the moment anyway).


----------



## Tec (May 22, 2019)

Eggcelent.


----------



## Marcl (May 22, 2019)

Eh.. didn't make it in time for the pool, but C++ and C#.


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 5, 2021)

Java


----------



## Ziv (Jan 6, 2021)

None of the above. R.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jan 17, 2021)

I never tried all of them but I have only did Python and liked it, but now Java I'm doing this semester and we'll see where that goes. From what I heard it's easier to do than Python.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 18, 2021)

Python, just because the only two languages I know anything about are Python and Visual Basic.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 18, 2021)

I am surprised C++ isn't more popular, it's probably the most powerful and versatile of the group.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like I should give python a try.
Despite my co-workers opinions, I think its growing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2021)

R

The preferred language among those of us who travel the high seas.



Ziv said:


> None of the above. R.



Sister from another mister. <3


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Jan 19, 2021)

I like Ruby and Lua, there pretty solid and easy to understand.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a GCSE in Computer Science but I was always shit at programming lol. 

We used Python so it's by far the one I'm the most experienced with, but I did check out Ruby independently and that was pretty good


----------



## Ziv (Jan 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> R
> 
> The preferred language among those of us who travel the high seas.
> 
> ...



Respect, am brother though.


----------



## ScalyDragon (Mar 2, 2021)

Also quite late for the poll, I'm quite good in C++, Java and Python but also did projects with CUDA, OpenCL, VHDL and Assembler. I also teached Java on university if someone needs help


----------



## moss235 (Mar 5, 2021)

I've mainly been working in C++ the last few years and I'd say I'm decent at it, but my favorite language to work in is definitely Haskell. Sad there's not as much love for functional languages in this thread. "Duolingo" is my favorite answer here lol


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 9, 2022)

I'd say I have two favorite languages: C++ and Python.

C++ is a very versatile and powerful lower-level language (by modern standards I think it's appropriate to consider it lower-level) with lots of higher level features for writing cleaner and more maintainable code. You can optimize the hell out of whatever needs to be optimized and conveniently code the rest with higher level methodologies all in one language.

Python is just an excellent prototyping language. It's just so simple to get complex libraries up and running and interacting with each other. If you want to, say, train a neural network and visualize how it improves, then Python allows that surprisingly easily. The fact that it doesn't have to be complied can also be a bonus in larger projects, as it allows quickly testing out changes. On the flipside, since it's a super high-level interpreted language, it's can be too slow if you need to do something manual or lower level.

I like using C++ for implementing various task-specific custom versions of various algorithms and data structures or just for anything that's performance/memory demanding.
On the other hand, I use python pretty heavily for data science.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 9, 2022)

The last time I wrote any code was in 1985, I think. Then I discovered that riding motorcycles was more fun. I recognize only one or two in the above list, by name only. I suppose this means I'm out of touch; I'm OK with that.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 10, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> The last time I wrote any code was in 1985, I think. Then I discovered that riding motorcycles was more fun. I recognize only one or two in the above list, by name only. I suppose this means I'm out of touch; I'm OK with that.


I feel you. As much as I should technically be able to learn to code (not being bad with math and all), and it would have given a juicy salary in my geographical area - my mind reads it as _painfully boring_ and I just can't.


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 10, 2022)

Assembly anyone?  (This one is only hobby of course almost exclusively)

Otherwise I tend to have a liking towards low-level languages where you can well understand how it exactly translates to machine code. Notably plain old C. Had a fair share of experience even in tracing down elusive compiler bugs or even the occasional MCU defect where this is indispensable. Some higher level structures in C++ are not that easy to trace in this manner.

Otherwise, Python for sure is something I like. Very useful for creating ready to use tools, and of course very aware of the utility of it in testing, test automation. Complements the above surprisingly well!

@Pomorek To be very honest I do agree. It gets painfully boring when you have nothing else, your social life being the workplace. Experiences may vary, but I feel it is a recipe for inevitable total burnout. Juicy salary, that's also something "your mileage may vary". All right salary, yes. So don't feel like you are missing a lot here, there are many other (possibly more) interesting things to do requiring good sense of logic.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Jubatian said:


> Otherwise I tend to have a liking towards low-level languages where you can well understand how it exactly translates to machine code. Notably plain old C. Had a fair share of experience even in tracing down elusive compiler bugs or even the occasional MCU defect where this is indispensable. Some higher level structures in C++ are not that easy to trace in this manner.


Plain C is awesome! Tbh, this is a language I'd recommend everyone to learn as it's a pretty simple low-level language and learning it would allow one to get a good intuition on how computers actually perform their computation without having to go too deep into processor intricacies. One risk with learning high level languages early on is that you won't learn to understand what's actually going under the hood, yet that knowledge is critical for actually using the features of those languages properly. It's what makes the difference between your code doing its work fast and efficiently versus it blowing the memory limitations and running forever.



Jubatian said:


> @Pomorek To be very honest I do agree. It gets painfully boring when you have nothing else, your social life being the workplace. Experiences may vary, but I feel it is a recipe for inevitable total burnout. Juicy salary, that's also something "your mileage may vary". All right salary, yes. So don't feel like you are missing a lot here, there are many other (possibly more) interesting things to do requiring good sense of logic.


I'd say, for the foreseeable future, the demand is going to exceed the supply though, and I presume it's only going to keep on growing. There's still a huge amount of work to be done~ You'll probably have much easier access to good opportunities in this field than in most others. Quite a few software engineers from my region have become millionaires through their stock options packages in rapidly growing companies.


----------



## Filter (Jan 10, 2022)

C#, because I use it most often. I also have varying degrees of experience with C, C++, Python, Java, R, Fortran, and BASIC. If I could master any of these, however, C would be my choice.

I don't claim to be proficient with any programming language. However, this can sometimes work in my favor. My code tends to be clean and efficient out of necessity. Lots of time spent growling at the screen, frustrated that the code I find online doesn't meet my needs, reading the documentation, and eventually figuring out other ways to do it on my own. Some are impressed that I can do so much with so little, but the fact of the matter is that my knowledge is relatively limited. Put me in front of a whiteboard, and I'd primarily articulate concepts. Or at least that's what happened last time. Most of you can probably program circles around me.


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jan 11, 2022)

I prefer assembly languages, specifically ARM and Z80 assembly since I like to work with the lower level side of things.


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 11, 2022)

GroovySpaceFox said:


> I prefer assembly languages, specifically ARM and Z80 assembly since I like to work with the lower level side of things.


And what are you doing with the Z80 if I could ask? (If not job, confidential, though would be curious even then, where they still use those. There were quite some nice microcomputers in the 80s using the Z80, guessing one of those?  )


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jan 12, 2022)

Jubatian said:


> And what are you doing with the Z80 if I could ask? (If not job, confidential, though would be curious even then, where they still use those. There were quite some nice microcomputers in the 80s using the Z80, guessing one of those?  )


I am currently building a computer based around the Z80 processor.


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 12, 2022)

GroovySpaceFox said:


> I am currently building a computer based around the Z80 processor.


And how it is going? 

(Meh, mine isn't going as well as it should / could, lack of motivation. But the hardware works, by now some applications pass, too)


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jan 13, 2022)

Jubatian said:


> And how it is going?
> 
> (Meh, mine isn't going as well as it should / could, lack of motivation. But the hardware works, by now some applications pass, too)
> View attachment 125803


Looks nice. I can print things on mine but I am having problems in other parts. I can create a separate thread that goes into more detail.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 1, 2022)

I'll show my age; Fortran or COBOL. I have some small knowledge of Assembly and C++


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Feb 1, 2022)

Favourite? Probably C or C++. In the top of preferences, C family, Java, Pascal, and BASIC.

I know how to use Python, but never got into it as a preference. I have a little knowledge of Fortran, but I've been told it's no longer useful. I want to learn COBOL, but the last professor teaching it at my school retired years ago.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 1, 2022)

NONE OF THEM
I TRIED TAKING A INTRODUCTORY CODING CLASS AND I WANT TO CRY


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> NONE OF THEM
> I TRIED TAKING A INTRODUCTORY CODING CLASS AND I WANT TO CRY


Are you still pursuing the class?

Learning to code is like learning new maths or learning how to play an instrument; you have to keep employing the skills you are learning regularly.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you still pursuing the class?
> 
> Learning to code is like learning new maths or learning how to play an instrument; you have to keep employing the skills you are learning regularly.


No I failed it despite my best efforts
Coding seems to be like math for me, all the letters and numbers and symbols blur together and I can barely read it, let alone remember stuff

I plan to still work on learning coding, but I'm not going to be able to do it in a classroom setting


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> No I failed it despite my best efforts
> Coding seems to be like math for me, all the letters and numbers and symbols blur together and I can barely read it, let alone remember stuff
> 
> I plan to still work on learning coding, but I'm not going to be able to do it in a classroom setting



Stackexchange and Stackoverflow are good resources to help you if you encounter a problem coding. Most problems have been encountered before and solved by benevolent geniuses who have shared their solutions for knuckle-draggers like me to copy. :}


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 10, 2022)

oh jesus where do i begin--

for starters my favorite is Scratch, considering how easy it is to understand and how complex you can get with just
[ set [Xvel v] to (10) ]
[ repeat 10 ]
[ ] [ change X by (Xvel) ]
[ ] [ change [Xvel v] by (-1) ]
[___________]


----------



## sushy (Feb 14, 2022)

It has been a long time but my favourite language is actually Assembler, specifically for the PIC microprocessor.


----------



## RobGood (Feb 21, 2022)

definitely is c++


----------



## Fawresin (Feb 23, 2022)

I like C for its simplicity, C++ for its power, and C# because it's like a better Java. 
I also find Javascript kind of comfy, although Typescript is an improvement to it IMO.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> No I failed it despite my best efforts
> Coding seems to be like math for me, all the letters and numbers and symbols blur together and I can barely read it, let alone remember stuff
> 
> I plan to still work on learning coding, but I'm not going to be able to do it in a classroom setting


Coding is a language itself and I understand the confusion. It didn't help that the teacher assigned didn't know anything about it either but by the end it sorta clicked for me. 

Learning math is beneficial for the role, but not always required. I wish I was good at math. 

If you ever need help understanding terms I don't mind giving it a try! But if you want something light, maybe try rpg maker just to play around and have fun with?


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 25, 2022)

I favor C, C++, Python and BASH script. For graphical programming, the Fox Toolkit is written in C++. GTK is written in  C.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Coding is a language itself



I wonder about this. Sometimes I feel like common coding languages are out-growths of highly formalised English.


----------



## KresiekTheFurry (Mar 13, 2022)

Python and Lua are my favorite.


----------

